# Shaded rails and fireplace



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Just finished the rails, spindles and fireplace. Kitchen is next week. Special notice to the first photo. 10 years of hand grime built up on the rail when I started, nasty. Sad to think it took me all of 5 minutes to clean it.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Very nice work. I love the color


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Work look's good, First pic is pretty gross I hope the kitchen is a bit cleaner...


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Cool. What did you use to clean it? I'm assuming a sander, but any particular make/model?


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

woodcoyote said:


> Cool. What did you use to clean it? I'm assuming a sander, but any particular make/model?


Warm water and dish soap. Sanded by hand when it dried.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

That turned out great! :clap:


----------

